# "Story of the Cretan Bull"



## Vision (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey all. Just wanted to share a recent orchestral track. A mix of different libs.. had a lot fun working on this piece. Anyway, here it is: 

http://soundcloud.com/peterbrinkley/sto ... retan-bull


----------



## Ryan Scully (Oct 17, 2011)

Great Work Peter!


Really creative writing and love the orchestration. You certainly achieved a great orchestral mix on this track!






Ryan :D


----------



## Vision (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks dude.


----------



## zacnelson (Oct 17, 2011)

Incredible mix! Some great sounding samples in there! You really know how to make the track sound `alive' with dynamics and personality


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Oct 18, 2011)

WOW, nice 

five/four is cool


----------



## Alex Temple (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome work!


----------



## Jason (Oct 18, 2011)

Really enjoyed this! Big and bold, and an excellent mockup. Thanks for sharing this with us!

- Jason


----------



## Vision (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys. :D 

I really do appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Steve Martin (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Peter,

great piece of music here and the orchestration is great also.


thanks for sharing this with us. I really enjoyed listening to this.


best,


Steve :D


----------



## Lex (Oct 19, 2011)

Great writing!



alex


----------



## ChrisAxia (Oct 19, 2011)

Fantastic writing, orchestration and mix! 

~Chris


----------



## noiseboyuk (Oct 19, 2011)

More praise - excellent work! A final note or flourish perhaps?


----------



## RyBen (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW. It's amazing what you can do with a couple chords. And I love that dissonance. Hope you make it big one day, Pete. I'd love to hear your music on the big screen.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 19, 2011)

I love this stuff. My only comment is that I wish there was a modulation bringing back the fist section in a different key. It kind of goes along a little bit too long in the same vein.


----------



## Vision (Oct 20, 2011)

Again, thanks for the feedback. This piece sort of started out as a cpu stress test. Before the end of the year, I'll probably be making a decision to get a PC slave. 

I the vibe of this track was meant to be sort of "Bolero like".. consistent rhythm, and variation on a theme. Was also experimenting with layering a few string libraries together, in an attempt to get a particular timbre.


----------



## George Caplan (Oct 21, 2011)

excellent.


----------



## antoniopandrade (Oct 21, 2011)

Amazing work Peter! I love the progression, the meter, the bolero-like repetition. Very climactic. And the orchestration... wow. The woodwinds are what impressed me the most. They sound alive, and really propel the track! It's funny that even thought they are worlds apart, I am reminded of John Powell's "How to Train Your Dragon". Maybe there's a similar motif or progression? They're both awesome anyhoo!


----------



## Dracarys (Oct 21, 2011)

Very nice, so many articulations, this is the most avant garde piece I've heard here in a while. How long to create this, and how many tracks?


----------



## ricother (Oct 22, 2011)

Simple idea, complex development... amazing result. o-[][]-o 
I was expecting a more aggressive ending, but still, great work.
You shoud be scoring big movies.


----------



## lux (Oct 22, 2011)

very good

Luca


----------



## Vision (Oct 23, 2011)

antoniopandrade @ Fri Oct 21 said:


> Amazing work Peter! I love the progression, the meter, the bolero-like repetition. Very climactic. And the orchestration... wow. The woodwinds are what impressed me the most. They sound alive, and really propel the track! It's funny that even thought they are worlds apart, I am reminded of John Powell's "How to Train Your Dragon". Maybe there's a similar motif or progression? They're both awesome anyhoo!



Wow, thanks man. That's a great soundtrack, and a great compliment. I appreciate it.


----------



## Vision (Oct 23, 2011)

Casalena @ Fri Oct 21 said:


> Very nice, so many articulations, this is the most avant garde piece I've heard here in a while. How long to create this, and how many tracks?



All together.. idk. If I had to guess.. 8-10 hours. I would say it took me longer to fine tune/edit the samples, choose my sounds.. get the mix right, than to actually lay down the idea. Worked on this track off and for about a week and a half. Only used about 40+ tracks. However, some of the patches I used took up huge cpu resources.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work here!

What Brass library are you using? Is it HB or Cine Brass?


Thanks for sharing.


Tanuj.


----------



## Vision (Oct 24, 2011)

vibrato @ Sun Oct 23 said:


> Excellent work here!
> 
> What Brass library are you using? Is it HB or Cine Brass?
> 
> ...



Hey Tanuj. I used a mix of CineBrass, VSL brass, and a bit of Symphobia as well.


----------

